# DIY mini split maintenance



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am near Green Bay WI with a 2400sq. ft. bi-level.
5.5 years ago we went from baseboard electric and a really badly installed high velocity AC system to Fujitsu minisplits as cooling and main heat.
2 outdoor condenser/evaporators each with 3 indoor heads.
Was told to clean the indoor filters monthly and the outdoor at least once a year, cottonwood is the only big concern, hose bib is right next to one of the outdoor units so I get it clean a few times a year.
Wasn't impressed with how little was done when I paid for service, have begun cleaning the indoor coils myself.
At this point most of the indoor air handlers need to be dismantled to clean the fans. In winter when there is no condensate I have hit the fan with compressed air. Makes a terrible mess even with a cardboard shroud, and doesn't do a great job. Have seen the YouTube videos, anyone here have any further advice?
Anyone try the Cal-shield coil protectant? Simple terms sounds like RainX for the coils so condensation beads and rolls off better to sweep away grime.
Any ideas if that might help the fans stay cleaner too?


----------

